# Selfdestructing electronics



## CuriousEngineer (Oct 21, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi everybody, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I would appreciate your thoughts regarding a newly developed method for disabling electronic devices to prevent unauthorized access. A propelling charge is used to deposit well conducting metals on the electronic parts of the device to disable it.        [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]For details check out:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.avalanche-research.de/projects/5765af5e11af4c0300a0f80d[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Best regards[/SIZE]


----------

